# Brauche Hilfe bei Enocean Tastern



## sochn0 (15 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Zu meiner Situation:
Der Onkel meiner Freundin hat sich ein Haus gekauft und sich das von einer Firma ( 1 Mann Betrieb) automatisieren lassen. Klingt ja erstmal ganz gut leider hat diese besagte Firma das Projekt nicht fertig gestellt. 
Jetzt hat mich der Onkel von meiner Freundin gefragt ob ich das nicht beenden könnte weil sie wollen im Oktober einziehen und es funktioniert noch nix. Naja obwohl ich wusste das ich bei diesem Projekt nur verlieren kann 
habe ich halt ja gesagt, wie sich jetzt herausstellt riesen Fehler. Egal ich muss da jetzt durch.

Zum aufbau der Steuerung es ist alles Dezentral aufgebaut es gibt insgesammt 8 Et200s Stationen die über Profinet verbunden sind, des weitern und jetzt kommts sind noch 2 Stk Vipa Dp 200V Enocean CPs über Profibus vernetzt verbaut. 
Was ich nicht gefunden habe ist eine CPU die ist ja nicht wichtig  ICh möchte jetzt eine 1214C einbauen da da der Preis ok ist. (Weil kosten solls ja wie immer nix). Ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nie mit dem Thema Enocean beschäftigt habe nicht mal gewusst das es sowas gibt. ICh würde jetzt einen Profibus CP an die CPU schalten für die Vipa CPs nur wie gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das Enocean Protocol auswerten bzw. in die Steuerung bekomme. Auf der Vipa seite gibt es fertige Bausteine aber halt nur für 300er Steuerungen alles in AWL. 

VL hat ja wer schon sowas mal gemacht und kann mir dabei helfen. 

LG


----------



## emilio20 (15 September 2016)

Hallo
das mit der VIPA Enocean CPs würde mich ja auch interessieren. Ich habe das Ganze mit einer S7 300 und einem Raspberry pi als Gateway realisiert. Die bessere Lösung wäre jedoch über eine CP.
Ich denke nicht das es mit einer 1200 Steuerung Funktioniert. Eine 315 PN  wäre besser geeignet. Allerding musst du dich bei VIPA mal schlau machen wie du die Dp 200V Enocean CPs integrierst.


----------



## sochn0 (15 September 2016)

Die 315 2 PN/DP kostet aber ein vielfaches einer 1200er das ist leider vom budget nicht drinnen. Vom Programmieraufwand aber bestimmt einfach da es ja fertige bausteine gibt wie hast du das mit dem Raspi gemacht kannst du mir da eine anleitung dazu geben ?


----------



## emilio20 (15 September 2016)

Du must auf einem Raspberry Pi Fhem installieren und ein Enocean Modul verbauen

Enocean Modul
Fhem Installieren 

Dann musst du das Enocean Modul installieren und  Aktoren anlernen 
http://www.fhemwiki.de/wiki/EnOcean_Starter_Guide

Dann noch die entsprechenden Variablen zur S7 über Netzwerk senden 
http://www.fhemwiki.de/wiki/S7


Fhem für Einsteiger
http://fhem.de/fhem_DE.html


----------



## emilio20 (15 September 2016)

Dennoch finde ich die Vipa CP Lösung etwas besser da hierbei die ganze Programmierung in der S7 Welt liegt.
Bei der Raspberry Variante muss man sich noch mit der Fhem Programmierung auseinander setzen.


----------



## sochn0 (16 September 2016)

Mit welchem Programm hast du die Räume für die Visu gezeichnet?


----------



## emilio20 (16 September 2016)

Hallo
die CAD Zeichnungen sind mit ARCON 2007 3D gemacht.


----------



## sochn0 (16 September 2016)

Schaut echt super aus


----------

